# How careful are you with your paint?



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

How dedicated is everyone with keeping their frames as chip free as possible? Does there come a point when you just have to use (not abuse) your bike annd worry about things later.

I have found it hard not to cringe when I hear rock dings


----------



## Dr.Lou (Oct 26, 2007)

I am very careful. I wipe my bikes down with disposable furniture polishing clothes at least once a month or if they get wet. All my bikes look like new. Lou


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I got my first and only paint chip in my Cristallo a couple of months ago and I almost started crying. A month before that. I dropped my Arte while trying to rush to the start line for a race, put a little scrape on the top tube, and see it and feel it every time I take the bike down to ride it.

I try to be as careful as I possibly can with my bikes, but stuff does happen and they will get chipped if you use them. I'm of the use, but don't abuse school, and fix what you can.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

l hate scratches and chips but dont use any special cleaning procedure other than clean cotton of flannel rags.


----------



## El Cheapo (May 13, 2005)

I refuse to ride on what I consider to be "bad" roads. Any surface that has lots of rocks or dirt is OUT and it doesn't matter if I'm riding by myself or with a group. I immediately stop and turn around. I have even considered using "ski saver" plastic coating under my tube and bottom bracket.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

kellyjk said:


> How dedicated is everyone with keeping their frames as chip free as possible? Does there come a point when you just have to use (not abuse) your bike annd worry about things later.
> I have found it hard not to cringe when I hear rock dings


I don't worry about it at all, I certainly don't obsess about it, that's for sure. All my bikes are meant to be used (ridden) and while I maintain them well and don't purposely abuse them, I do use them intensely. The bike will very likely attain some "character" marks during its usage and they are just part of your own bike and the roads you have traveled.

I have had a number of Colnagos and the paint that's used seems quite tough and does not seem to mark or chip very easily. Even after 5 or 6 years use one hardly has any marks on the chainstay area where the chain may bounce and slap against on a rougher road surface. 

Bikes are for riding... looking forward to the next season, forza!


----------



## emejay (Dec 13, 2007)

I just acquired a slightly used Extreme C and I notice there is no protection ( i.e. clear plastic) on the chain stay. Is this OK? Does anybody cover it, or am I just being overly worried about my new baby. Thanks.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

campagnoloneutron said:


> I don't worry about it at all, I certainly don't obsess about it, that's for sure. All my bikes are meant to be used (ridden) and while I maintain them well and don't purposely abuse them, I do use them intensely. The bike will very likely attain some "character" marks during its usage and they are just part of your own bike and the roads you have traveled.
> 
> I have had a number of Colnagos and the paint that's used seems quite tough and does not seem to mark or chip very easily. Even after 5 or 6 years use one hardly has any marks on the chainstay area where the chain may bounce and slap against on a rougher road surface.
> 
> Bikes are for riding... looking forward to the next season, forza!


I agree with campagnoloneutron.Bikes are for riding.Enjoy your Colnago to the full.If your that worried about the paint, Mike Perry at Maestro can get it repainted for you.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I use a plastic chainstay protector from Lizard Skins on my chain stay. I don't know if it is necessary, but I really don't want to find out the hard way.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

Remeber its not 'If" you fall but "when" you fall, same goes for your bikes. I agonised when I put a chip in my colnago but now I realised it is all part of the history of you and your ride.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*detail*

I have been an auto detail guy when younger for high end show cars, then I was into motorcycles and showing them. for my C-50 here is the best I have. clean frame with damp cotton cloth after every ride, and then go to an auto body detail supply shop and get pure carnuba wax or a liquid version with NO abrasives. apply by hand with your fingers as this melts the wax and you will feel any imperfections wipe off in two minutes and this will protect and keep things like new. My c-50 is two years old 10,000 miles and is just like new. Now I do not pound it down gravel strewn roads and it never rains here in so ca. The good wax is expensive but use only a little and it makes the carbon shine like new.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Last Spring I bought an Extreme Power in Italian colors, and my buddy bought a C50 in the White/black/red lightening paint.
We have both found that the paint seems quite thick, and chips very easily. We've both just stopped worrying about it.
I'm thinking that if I really want to, maybe in a couple more years, I can send my frame to Maestro and pay for a re-spray. Maybe go for the JET paint...  Or Mapei.

The way I look at it.....don't spend $$$$$ on a bike and then not use it for fear of getting a paint chip. It's a bike, not a piece of art you are hanging on the wall. Buy some auto paint and touch up the areas that get dinged. In 5 years time when you decide to sell/upgrade, are you really gonna be that happy that you didn't ride the bike as much as you could have because it might have got dirty???


----------



## CampyCarbC50 (Jun 4, 2004)

Ciaran said:


> I agree with campagnoloneutron.Bikes are for riding.Enjoy your Colnago to the full.If your that worried about the paint, Mike Perry at Maestro can get it repainted for you.



Same here, 
I was really sweatin that first "scratch". I still try to take good care of my machine and keep her as clean and shiny as possible. A couple of weeks ago we had a January thaw and this happened.









At least it was warm enough to hook up the hose to the hot water outlet in the basement so you can tell what color it actualy is again.









Next time the roads are that bad...I promise to get my old Giant out of the basement and leave the Nag home ut:


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

I ride mine whenever and I don't worry about it too much. I try to keep it clean and since mine is steel, I try to keep it out of excessively wet weather. 

What most don't remember is that Colnago framesets of old had imperfections straight from the factory. Painted lines weren't straight, colors blended inconsistently, overspray, and I've even seen one frame where the masking wasn't removed and a letter was missing spelling "OLNAGO" on the seat tube. 

It was these imperfections that some thought made each bike unique. I'm sure that was marketing spin for inconsistent quality control but that was the mystique.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

How could it be anything less than marketing spin for poor quality control. I can see some of the paint imperfections in my Cristallo, but I still love it. I guess if you can sell your product with imperfections, sell a lot of it, and make a ton of money, why care about quality control as long as nobody gets physically hurt.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't worry about it too much. I figure it's a bike - it's meant to be ridden. I have a couple of chips and the paint is worn where my cables rub up against it. If anything it's an excuse to buy another bike.


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

il sogno said:


> I don't worry about it too much. I figure it's a bike - it's meant to be ridden. I have a couple of chips and the paint is worn where my cables rub up against it. If anything it's an excuse to buy another bike.


Yup, that's my mentality as well


----------



## solorider (Aug 16, 2004)

I third the notion. They are bikes meant for riding. The more used but not abused the better.

That said, I hit my bike with my work stand and put scratch in the top tube.... oooo the agony!

But I ride the chip n seal..... I just think PARIS-ROUBAIX. Boy I love my Colnago. Greatest thing ever.


----------



## Turf (Feb 17, 2005)

*Paint*

I prefer to have an older "foul weather" bike (also heavier for better workout) and my Colnago C50 for "epic rides". Why take a chance if I don't have to do so?


----------



## Firefly55 (Sep 25, 2005)

Protect vulnerable areas of your frame with 3M Helicopter tape. It is a clear polyurethane tape made to protect the leading edges of helicopter blades. It is extremely durable and is ideal for the downtube where roads chips are flung by the front wheel, or indeed the chainstays should you drop a chain. If you have shelved out loads on your dream frame, it is worth spending a few more shekels on some discreet protection.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Mine still looks new from about 15 feet away. Thats good enough for me. The only time I cringe is when I do something stupid like carrying through the door and not noticing it swing back and taking a big nick out of the seat stay paint. That one pissed me off.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Tough call*

The paint on my Dream HX is so purdy I feel bad every time I notice a new ding. But-- I want my bike to be a tool that gets me faster on my bike and more fit, and I'd hate to think that Colnagos have devolved into "style machines" meant for posing instead of riding. I bought a vinyl stick-on chainstay protector from my LBS for $2, and will definitely replace it when the time comes. But besides that, I ride the thing. Please let Colnagos be known again for going fast and winning... not just for posing...


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Even though I don't ride a Colnago I can feel your pain with chips and scratches. It's tough knowing basically the best your bike will ever look is the day you bought it new. Fact of life unless you hang it up and only look at it. I have a new Orbea Orca and have had to just face that I'm going to ride it, enjoy it but of course not abuse it by any means. I like to keep my bikes clean and as new looking as possible however I try not to let it keep me up at night. I put protectors to prevent cable rub and chain scratches, I also ran a strip of electrical tape down the bottom of the downtube. With the frame bing black it is hard to see.

Let's face it I'm probably going to ride it for about five years or so and get something else. Might as well enjoy it in the meantime.


----------

